# debt management plan



## Broomhill31 (19 Feb 2012)

Hi I am on a debt management plan, I started this about 2 months ago, I owe about 32 k to 5 creditors, I'm paying 346 pounds per month but it will take several years to pay off. Have I done the right thing? Is there a better way to do this? Thanks in advance, I just want to get my finances sorted, I earn close to 50k per year.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Feb 2012)

Why not fill in the money makeover section found here - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289

Then it will give people more info and you can get better feedback. 

Did you come up with the plan yourself or how is it organised?


----------



## 44brendan (19 Feb 2012)

Notethat this is an Irish site and UK insolvency legislation will differ from that applicable to the general user of this site!


----------

